# Ponce Inlet Canoe/Boat Rental



## srmz (Jul 7, 2009)

I am heading down to Ponce Inlet for a week. Looking to maybe rent a canoe from Sunset Quay Outfitters. Any locals got any advice on fishing the area with a canoe? Species to target? Where to catch bait with a cast net? Any advice will surely help and is greatly appreciated.


----------



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

just remember to fish around structure 
live shrimp always a good choice
live mud minos or mullet 
use a popping cork to keep them off bottom
depending on how cold it is is where you fish
moving water around oyster beds
jig head or gulp shrimp
top water early
plastic during the day


tight lines 
Jeremy


----------

